# i want a sig with a pic but i don't know



## Calogero91 (Dec 9, 2002)

help someone tell me how


----------



## gogetenks612 (Dec 9, 2002)

go to the control panel, click "edit signature", and in the signature you use:  (bracket)IMG(bracket)url here(bracket)/IMG(bracket). It might not appear at first, but it will appear. Brackets are the [ and ], in case you didn't know


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 9, 2002)

thx


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 9, 2002)

im still confused can someone help me i have a pic can someone give me a very thuarl directions on how to this im slow when it comes to this stuff


----------



## kutabare (Dec 9, 2002)

go to your control panel, then sigs then type in the box

[I*G]http://yor image address[/IMG]

replacing the * with an M

then click update sig.

NB, your image MUST have an internat address.

clear


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 10, 2002)

thanks very much


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 10, 2002)

i don't think it worked


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 10, 2002)

can anyone send me a pic of sonic ready to copy and paste write on to my signature place were i write it if its not to much trouble


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 10, 2002)

how do u add one of those flags


----------



## D2_ (Dec 10, 2002)

first of make sure u have uploaded the pic u want in ur sig some where on a site. than use this 
	
	



```
[IMG]INSERT URL HERE[/IMG]
```
second u can add the country of ur flag in ur control panel.when ur in the control panel go to edit profile. there u should the option to choose the country you r in.


----------



## kutabare (Dec 10, 2002)

theres a pic of sonic here

http://www.planetdreamcast.com/sonic/sonic.../images/023.jpg






if you wanted that for your sig you would need 

[I*G]http://www.planetdreamcast.com/sonic/sonic/3/anime/images/023.jpg[/IMG]

in your sig box. GOT IT??

replace * with M


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank u all very much


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 10, 2002)

And please don't QUADRUPLE post! If you need to add something else, just edit your previous post!


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 10, 2002)

How can you get an img adress 
P.S if this is a stupid question tell me


----------



## D2_ (Dec 10, 2002)

its just the  url address of the image.


----------

